# 180 Gallon Cardinal wood scaping tank video



## plantbrain (May 12, 2010)

180 Gallon planted Aquarium with Cardinal tetras - YouTube


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful... breathe taking tank.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful tank.....amazing music....goes perfect

Care to share some details on what plants, fertz, etc....?  It's mesmorizing.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow that is crazy


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

as stated on TPT, gorgeous!


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Wonderful tank.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

super nice.., love the wood


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW amazing the use of the wood in the space is nice and very proportionate to the space, greens and number of fish beautiful!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom wins the VAHS planted tank contest. J/K...... Very nice indeed.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

The color of that wood really ties everything together.....

Stunning!


----------

